# برنامج السيميولاشن بتاع ريتا للتحضير للـ ب م ب النسخة 8



## foratfaris (20 أغسطس 2013)

- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في المرفقات البرنامج بتاع ريتا مع الكراك الاصدار الثامن ومجرب ...
مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (20 أغسطس 2013)

جاري التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abomjahed (21 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Civil Eng.Badr (24 أغسطس 2013)

اخوي انا نزلت البرنامج لكن مايفتح معي 

I downloaed it but could not install it

احتاج مساعدتك في هذا الموضوع يعني ماهي الخطوات علشان انزله و اشغله بالطريقه الصحيحه


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 أغسطس 2013)

زميلنا العزيز
شكرا جزيلا لك وجاء في وقته
لكن للأسف يبدو التحميل غير صحيح، نرجو الإعاده مرة أخرى
بانتظارك
تحياتنا


----------



## foratfaris (24 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جربت التحميل وفك الضغط وكل شيء يبدو صحيحا لي...اقترح ان تستخدم برنامج برنامج 7-zip لفك الضغط(لانه البرنامج الدي تم به الضغط) ويمكنك تحميله من الرابط
http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
وارجز ان تبلغني بالنتيجة..وبانتظار الرد


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 أغسطس 2013)

الزميل الكريم
شكرا جزيلا لردكم
تم تنفيذ مقترحكم كاملا والحمد لله تم تفعيل البرنامج بنجاح
ولا يسعني إلا تقديم الشكر الجزيل لكم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## jassim78 (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## foratfaris (25 أغسطس 2013)

اخي عبد الرحمن 
اهلا بك اخاً عزيزاً ... والشكرلله من قبل ومن بعد...


----------



## foratfaris (25 أغسطس 2013)

اخي بدر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حاول استخدام برنامج الضغط المذكور اعلاه


----------



## ابوزياد (27 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً لك ، لك البرنامج لم يعمل معي
ووجدت طريقة أخرى هنا 
http://certcollection.org/forum/top...track-8th-edition-dedicated-link/page__st__28


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
في اول محاولة لفتح البرنامج بعد التشغيل، ظهرت لي مشكلة تفيد بأن هناك مشكلة في ملفات البيانات، ويتوقف عن العمل
لم استطيع حل المشكلة


----------



## foratfaris (28 أغسطس 2013)

-وعليكم السلام
استرشد بملف شرح الخطوات باللغة الانكليزية... الوندوز لدي win7
حاول ازالة البرنامج وحدف الملف من الprogram files 
فك الضغط عن الملف باستخدام 7zip -نصب البرنامج 
شغل البرنامج - تفعيل -MANUAL-شغل الكراك باستخدام الملف الاخر - ادخل رمز المنطقة في الكراك ثم انقل الكود الناتج للبرنامج
واخيرا
حدث قاعدة البيانات في البرنامج


----------



## Faisalg (3 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يااخوان ,

ممكن مساعدة في رفع ملف ريتا في موقع نقدر نحمل منه , لانه في كل مره يطلع error عند تنصيب البرنامج .

شكرا لكم .


اخوكم

Faisalg


----------



## mohkhattab81 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks so much we will try it


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت حد يشرح لنا بالصور طريقة عمل الكراك وشكرا


----------



## foratfaris (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أعزائي :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أ- بناء على طلب الاخوة : أعيد رفع البرنامج مع الكراك على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/mfAGt4nl/R_M_Fk_-8m.html

فك الضغط عن الملف لتجد البرنامج مع طريقة التنصيب مع مجلد الكراك
ب - حمل الملف في المرفقات واستعرضه بدءاُ من المجلد 1 ثم المجلد 2
- في المجلد ا مراحل تنصيب البرنامج بشكل اعتيادي
-في المجلد 2 كيفية التفعيل
ج- أرجو من الاخوة الذين يحملون البرنامج ان يضعوا ردودا حول النتيجة...
د- أسألكم الدعاء ...


----------



## heshamawad (10 سبتمبر 2013)

البرنامج اتحمل صح ولكن لما يعمل update تختفى جميع الاسئلة ويكتب بدلا منها "هذا السؤال تم حذفة" فما الحل ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## foratfaris (10 سبتمبر 2013)

-في الحقيقة لم تظهر معي هذه الحالة ... ازل البرنامج بالكامل واحذف اي شيء تابع له في الProgram files
الغ اتصال الانترنت .. واعده فقط عند التحديث ... حاول التنصيب مرة أخرى وانتبه الى التفاصيل خلال التنصيب..


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (10 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جربت احملة لكن يكتبلي unsafe dounload ارجو المساعدة ووفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (10 سبتمبر 2013)

نفس المشكلة التى يتحدث عنها م.هشام بعد setup وبداية عرض الاسئلة يتم عرض رسالة ان السؤال تم حذفه


----------



## foratfaris (17 سبتمبر 2013)

اقترح عدم القيام بالتحديث بعد تنصيب البرنامج (اي تنصيب البرنامج من دون الاتصال بالنت ).. وقاعدة البيانات متوافقة مع الاصدار الجديد... وهذا حل معقول على ما اعتقد.. وقد تأكدت من ذلك


----------



## foratfaris (17 سبتمبر 2013)

- قمت بالامس بتجربة تنصيبه على جهاز غير متصل بالانترنت ... و تجريب البرنامج ...


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 سبتمبر 2013)

قمت بتجربة تنصيبه على جهاز غير متصل بالانترنت و تجريب البرنامج وللاسف نفس النتيجة ، خلل في الملفات


----------



## nubian_dc (23 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل / أنا نزلت البرنامج و الكراك و سويت كل شي واشتغل بس لما اضغط على الامتحان ما يطلع شىء آيس العمل


----------



## المورد العربى (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعمل install للبرنامج يطلع الرسالة دى the specified procedure couldnot be found ولما ادوس اوك يطلع رسالة تانية بتقول unable to elevate error 127 ياريت حد من السادة الكرام يساعدنى


----------



## ahme_1900 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

نفس المشكلة عند عمل تحديث يحدث تلف للملفات ارجو الافادة


----------



## esas (8 نوفمبر 2013)

البرنامج فيه خطأ ساعة التنصيب اعتقد ان النسخه فيها مشكلة


----------



## esas (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن لم استطع عمل تنشيط للبرنامج حيث كل مرة يطلب رقم سري


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً .


----------



## tamer_mcse (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جارى التحميل و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abdu.atta (5 فبراير 2014)

حملته بس فيه مشكلة فى Database


----------



## ممنوعات (5 فبراير 2014)

Many thanks


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (5 فبراير 2014)

المفروض انك تقدم خدمة للناس لوجه الله تعالى فلماذا هذه البدعة بان ترد (لاشكرك) حتى ارى المادة التي رفعتها من موقع اخر او نقلتها من مكان اخر لا اظن ان الهدف من المنتدى فقط الشكر والمدح


----------



## mohameddahish (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashraf200680 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد بسام بركات (19 فبراير 2014)

هل هناك نسخة معدلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صالح هلباوي (19 فبراير 2014)

الرائع فرات فارس ......جزاكم الله خيرا......وربنا يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## skyroad (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmostafa eng (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## makkawe (1 مارس 2014)

*تهنئة*

بارك الله لك فيما نشرت


----------



## صالح هلباوي (1 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا......يا ريت تشرح طريقة تنزيل البرنامج وتفعيله


----------



## walideng25 (1 يوليو 2014)

ممكن مساعده ياجماعه
انا نزلت البرنامج وكله تمام بس كل مااعمل تحديث تتمسح كل قاعده البيانات (
ضروري ياجماعه اي مساعده


----------



## Abdelrahman Elayya (18 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليم 

يا اخواني انا قمت بالخطوات كاملة لكن لا يسمح لي بالاستمرار لانه يريد السيريال نمبر 

رجاءا ساعدوني


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## arch_hamada (1 سبتمبر 2014)

احتاج مساعدتك في هذا الموضوع يعني ماهي الخطوات علشان انزله و اشغله بالطريقه الصحيحه

​


----------



## TheExpert (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.aneen (21 سبتمبر 2014)

نفس المشكلة بعد التنصيب لا يسمح بعمل الاختبار


----------



## إيهاب عبد العزيز (22 سبتمبر 2014)

نفس المشكلة و مفيش فايدة و مفيش رد ليه قاعدة البيانات مش كاملة مفيش اى امتحان موجود هل الاصدار السابع يفى بالغرض ولا لأ ارجو ان يرد احد


----------



## محمودعسل (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا ... مجهود رائع


----------



## Do It (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الأسد الجريح (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مبدئياً كدة 
النسخة ده اتضرب
يعني أي حد يعمل تحديث بعد ما يشغل الكراك النسخة هاتضرب منه

الحل أن أنت قبل ما تشغل الكراك تفصل النت
وكل ما تجي تفتح البرنامج تفصل كابل النت أو تعمل Disable لكابل الشبكة عشان ما يطلبش منك تحديث البرنامج
بس كدة قاعدة البيانات هاتبقي غير محدثة

لو حد عرف يلاقي كراك للإصار الجديد(v8.109) يبقى كتر خيره


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات


----------



## طه المهندس (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك التفيق دائماً


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## msolimanfouad (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا زميلنا العزيز
كنت ابحث عن هذا البرنامج لمده طويله ووجدته عندكم


----------



## wwwalid (15 يناير 2015)

لا يعمل
ارجو الافادة


----------



## sharawi civil (18 يناير 2015)

foratfaris قال:


> اخي العزيز..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جربت التحميل وفك الضغط وكل شيء يبدو صحيحا لي...اقترح ان تستخدم برنامج برنامج 7-zip لفك الضغط(لانه البرنامج الدي تم به الضغط) ويمكنك تحميله من الرابط
> http://www.7-zip.org/download.html
> وارجز ان تبلغني بالنتيجة..وبانتظار الرد


هنالك عدة اصدارات لبرنامج 7-zip في الموقع المذكور ما هو الاصدار المناسب لفك 
ضغط الملف


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## longway (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (23 مارس 2015)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سمنياب (24 مارس 2017)

ايش نسخة الوندور المطلوبة 
وهل هو متوافق مع وندوز 10


----------



## ابوالقاسم (8 يوليو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------

